# Deciphering Kernel Panic Logs



## jhw.85 (Nov 8, 2005)

Does anyone know what the hex and other gibberish in these logs means. I think it is the key to why my computer continuously crashes through Kernel panics...

Mon Nov 7 14:34:20 2005
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x000A8D00): Uncorrectable machine check: pc = 0000000022496BA4, msr = 0000000000149030, dsisr = 40000000, dar = 00000000178AE040
AsyncSrc = 0000000000000000, CoreFIR = 0000000000000000
L2FIR = 0000000000000000, BusFir = 0000000000000000

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace:
0x00095698 0x00095BB0 0x0002683C 0x000A8D00 0x000A7F90 0x000ABC80
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x2340CA00)
PC=0x22496BA4; MSR=0x00149030; DAR=0x178AE040; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x224BBC14; R1=0x0D7BBD80; XCP=0x00000008 (0x200 - Machine check)
Backtrace:
0x00000000 0x224BBC14 0x0003C744 0x000A9814
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.iokit.AppleAirPort2(402.6)@0x22478000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily(1.5.0)@0x21600000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.7)@0x1d892000
Exception state (sv=0x217A9280)
PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.3.0: Mon Oct 3 20:04:04 PDT 2005; root:xnu-792.6.22.obj~2/RELEASE_PPC
*********

Mon Nov 7 16:14:25 2005
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x000A8D00): Uncorrectable machine check: pc = 0000000000648590, msr = 0000000000149030, dsisr = 40000000, dar = 00000000170AE040
AsyncSrc = 0000000000000000, CoreFIR = 0000000000000000
L2FIR = 0000000000000000, BusFir = 0000000000000000

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace:
0x00095698 0x00095BB0 0x0002683C 0x000A8D00 0x000A7F90 0x000ABC80
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x21147500)
PC=0x00648590; MSR=0x00149030; DAR=0x170AE040; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x0065CF94; R1=0x0D01BD30; XCP=0x00000008 (0x200 - Machine check)
Backtrace:
0x00000000 0x0065CF94 0x002CF960 0x002CE828 0x000A9814
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.iokit.AppleAirPort2(402.6)@0x61e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily(1.5.0)@0x5a3000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.7)@0x458000
Exception state (sv=0x309D8780)
PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.3.0: Mon Oct 3 20:04:04 PDT 2005; root:xnu-792.6.22.obj~2/RELEASE_PPC
*********

Mon Nov 7 16:32:56 2005
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x000A8D00): Uncorrectable machine check: pc = 00000000006485AC, msr = 0000000000149030, dsisr = 42000000, dar = 00000000E03FD000
AsyncSrc = 0000000000000000, CoreFIR = 0000000000000000
L2FIR = 0000000000000000, BusFir = 00000000ffffffff

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace:
0x00095698 0x00095BB0 0x0002683C 0x000A8D00 0x000A7F90 0x000ABC80
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x2129B500)
PC=0x006485AC; MSR=0x00149030; DAR=0xE03FD000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x0065CF94; R1=0x0CED3D30; XCP=0x00000008 (0x200 - Machine check)
Backtrace:
0x00000000 0x0065CF94 0x002CF960 0x002CE828 0x000A9814
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.iokit.AppleAirPort2(402.6)@0x61e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily(1.5.0)@0x5a3000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.7)@0x458000
Exception state (sv=0x1D08CA00)
PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.3.0: Mon Oct 3 20:04:04 PDT 2005; root:xnu-792.6.22.obj~2/RELEASE_PPC
*********

Mon Nov 7 23:55:15 2005
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x000A8D00): Uncorrectable machine check: pc = 0000000020CB5BA4, msr = 0000000000149030, dsisr = 40000000, dar = 0000000016DDD040
AsyncSrc = 0000000000000000, CoreFIR = 0000000000000000
L2FIR = 0000000000000000, BusFir = 0000000000000000

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace:
0x00095698 0x00095BB0 0x0002683C 0x000A8D00 0x000A7F90 0x000ABC80
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x21E27C80)
PC=0x20CB5BA4; MSR=0x00149030; DAR=0x16DDD040; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x20CDAC14; R1=0x0CD03D80; XCP=0x00000008 (0x200 - Machine check)
Backtrace:
0x00032BD8 0x20CDAC14 0x0003C744 0x000A9814
Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.iokit.AppleAirPort2(402.6)@0x20c97000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily(1.5.0)@0x1ce83000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.7)@0x1ce3b000
Exception state (sv=0x222F5C80)
PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.3.0: Mon Oct 3 20:04:04 PDT 2005; root:xnu-792.6.22.obj~2/RELEASE_PPC
*********

Is it to do with my airport wireless card do you think? I see it in the code, but have no idea what it all means...


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

ok a kernel panic could be caused by software translated as hardware incompatibility that is to say it is hardware kernel panic. Reinstall your airport software repair disk permissions as final tx use diskwarrior to rebuild directory. Yes it's the airport card.


----------



## jhw.85 (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks for the quick reply!


"Reinstall your airport software repair disk permissions as final tx use diskwarrior to rebuild directory." 

how do I do this, I am not sure I understand what you want me to do?


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Go into disk utility in utilities folder run disk permissions repair.
Download and install airport software from Apple.com/support

Get a copy of Alsoft Diskwarrior from www.alsoft.com ,and run it on your hard drive.

Finally if you cannot or will not perform these steps find a Mac repair tech in your area who will do this.


----------

